# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  La demanda de energía eléctrica crece un 0,3% en abril

## Jonasino

Poco es pero algo es algo




> 30.04.2015
> La demanda de energía eléctrica crece un 0,3% en abril
> 
> La demanda peninsular de energía eléctrica en el mes de abril, una vez tenidos en cuenta los efectos del calendario y las temperaturas, ha crecido un 0,3% con respecto al mismo mes del año anterior. La demanda bruta ha sido de 18.828 GWh, un 0,3% superior a la de abril del 2014.
> 
> En los cuatro primeros meses del año, corregidos los efectos del calendario y las temperaturas, el consumo ha sido un 1,2% superior al del año pasado. La demanda eléctrica bruta en este periodo ha sido de 83.661 GWh, un 1,9% más que en el mismo periodo del 2014.
> 
> La producción de origen eólico del mes ha alcanzado los 3.948 GWh, valor ligeramente superior al mismo periodo del año pasado, y ha supuesto el 20,4% de la producción total.
> 
> ...




Generación del mes de abril del 2015


Generación de enero a abril del 2015


Fuente: REE

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Generación de enero a abril del 2015


Año 2015. Nuestro carbón no vale un pimiento, CO2, SOx, NOx a chorro y aún hoy, supone un 15% de la electricidad. Para hacérnoslo mirar... yo creo que ya va siendo hora de echarle el cierre a esas fábricas de contaminación pura y al menos rentabilizar las de ciclo combinado que tenemos, muertas de risa, a un 10% de su capacidad.

----------

Jonasino (19-may-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

> Año 2015. Nuestro carbón no vale un pimiento, CO2, SOx, NOx a chorro y aún hoy, supone un 15% de la electricidad. Para hacérnoslo mirar... yo creo que ya va siendo hora de echarle el cierre a esas fábricas de contaminación pura y al menos rentabilizar las de ciclo combinado que tenemos, muertas de risa, *a un 10% de su capacidad*.


¿Estás diciendo que las de ciclo combinado son capaces de suministrar el 80 % de la generación necesaria? Si es así también nos hemos equivocado en planificar, y mucho

----------

Jonasino (19-may-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> ¿Estás diciendo que las de ciclo combinado son capaces de suministrar el 80 % de la generación necesaria? Si es así también nos hemos equivocado en planificar, y mucho


Y mientras tanto Miguel Sebastián da clases en la Universidad explicando a sus alumnos "como deben hacerse las cosas en planificación energética". Como dicen por Extremadura eso ya es "cagarse con la capa puesta"

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

> Que pesadilla. Paso de cansinos comentarios políticos en todos los post. No creo que ese sea el objetivo de este excelente foro.


 Pues eso...

----------


## termopar

> Y mientras tanto Miguel Sebastián da clases en la Universidad explicando a sus alumnos "como deben hacerse las cosas en planificación energética". Como dicen por Extremadura eso ya es "cagarse con la capa puesta"


La planificación del ciclo combinado y del déficit de tarifa la hizo el gobierno de Aznar; y también va sentando cátedra ....y bastante bien "pagada", (tienes razón ndya, pero mejor aclarar las salidas de tiesto)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Estás diciendo que las de ciclo combinado son capaces de suministrar el 80 % de la generación necesaria? Si es así también nos hemos equivocado en planificar, y mucho


La planificación energética en España ha sido un desastre total... ya lo puse en otro hilo, ha habido varios PEN cada cual peor al anterior, en los que han primado más los votos y los intereses de los diferentes partidos que realizar una verdadera planificación energética en este país, han hecho un sistema desmesurado y carísimo.

Si vemos el gráfico de REE, salvo algunos días puntuales hay más producción eléctrica a base de carbón que de ciclos combinados, cuando nos gastamos más de 13.000 millones de  en instalar más de 20.000 MW en CC, y sin embargo sólo se usa a un 10% de su capacidad. Y el carbón, una tecnología ya obsoleta, muy contaminante y cara en nuestro caso, sigue teniendo bastante más importancia que el CC en nuestro sistema.

No creo que den para el 80% de la generación necesaria, pero que está infrautilizado el CC es un hecho. En vez de haber metido tanta renovable a precio de otro y mantener el carbón, bien se podrían haber rentabilizado las plantas de CC construidas y/o proyectadas y haber metido poco a poco las renovables, no cuando estaban en fase inicial y con esas salvajes subvenciones. Al final, desastre doble: plantas de CC infrautilizadas, y renovables a precio de oro. 

Además hemos de tener en cuenta otro aspecto no menos importante, tenemos bastantes plantas de regasificación en muchos puertos que hacen de nuestro país una base mundial de carga y descarga de gas. Creo que sería un momento para echar el cierre por lo menos al carbón y ya que las tenemos, rentabilizar algo las plantas de CC, que a su vez, harán que las plantas regasificadoras sean todavía más rentables, que de hecho se proyectaron para eso, alimentar a las CCC.

Y si se mejoraran los gasoductos con Francia y pudiéramos trasvasar gas desde nuestras regasificadoras al resto de Europa, mucho mejor... -> 

----------

Jonasino (19-may-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Pues eso...


Bingo. Tocado

----------

